# what is that plug



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

I was watching the holiday coro video on spliting string lights and he mentions the snap plug used but I cant make out what kind of plug it is, anyone know

heres the video cued up to the part about the cord and plug:


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Not sure exactly what brand the video is referring to, but Ace has something similar. They're a tool-less electrical plug.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Those are vampire plugs. Check this out - http://www.landolights.com/main/content/view/77/39/#makeone


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

*plugs*

I ran across these earlier today on another forum. I myself and/friends of mine have done business with all of these suppliers in the past and we can recommend all of them. 

Jeff at Illumimax is the one I prefer dealing with because he generally has the best prices. But for Jeff this is a part time gig. he places orders once or twice a year and them sells all of his inventory over a couple of weeks. I know that he has some inventory on order right know-including $300+ dollars of stuff for me. :googly: :googly: :googly:

Action and 3G generally have stuff available all the time. You will pay A bit more, but their prices are far better than I have been able to find locally-and I have been looking for a local supplier for 3 years. What I have found locally is special order and 2-3 times as expensive. 

http://www.actionlighting.com/copy-of-vampire-plug-white/
http://www.3glightingcreations.com/

or email Jeff; [email protected]

You can get male and female plugs.

I appears to be the best deal on plugs right now. I have done business with Action Lighting in the past working on my Christmas display. The are good folks to do business with.

You have to get them in 10 or 12 packs. But at around $6 for a package you can't go wrong. I recently ordered 1000' feet of wire and 150 plugs. I discovered in the past that when ever I place and order for this type of supplies I end up needing twice as much as I have ordered. This stuff is just to handy to not have some on hand. I paid about $150 for the 1000" spool of SPT2 from Jeff. I just priced it locally at Home Depot for $68 for a spool of 250'. The above listed vendors also carry it in smaller spools.

One thing, they come in 2 sizes; SPT1 and SPT2. If you are going to use some for wire you already have, you might want to talk to them about samples first so you can get sure to get the right stuff.

If it is wire that you have bought hat your local big box hardware store, then it is probably SPT2. If you have not already bought your wire, they carry that also. Just make sure and save yourself a lot of headaches-pick one size and stick to it!


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

toymaker said:


> I was watching the holiday coro video...


On another note, have you seen his pumpkins cutouts? I saw one last years at a friends display. I must say the the pictures do not do them justice. I was totally blown away.

Right now I have 3 different items on order from him right now. I am going to met him in Conroe TX at the Lone Star Holidays Academy in June and pick them up then. I will be there anyway and it will save me some shipping.


----------

